# Extend Appeal Time



## Madness (10 Dec 2019)

Hi can anyone offer me some advice please? 2 cases with UB. 1 involved loss of a BTL. That one is still in appeal time and the other expires in a few days. I am only emotionly and financially coming to terms with the damage done and will be appealing the loss of the BTL but want to include the other case as they are entwined for various reasons financially and emotionly for the damage done. Can I send the first appeal pack off with a covering letter and ask for an extension which pairs with the BTL case and ask they are dealt with together? Thank you.


----------

